# My pair of Gen 3 S&W autos



## Ascension (Apr 7, 2014)

My pair of 10mm's one regular and one a 10mm short (.40S&W). 
1066 10mm


4043 aluminum frame .40

Both together

I'm a big time fan of the old gen 2-3 S&W auto SS stuff.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I think my Chiefs Specials are in this time period. One in 45ACP and one in 40S&W.


----------

